# What kind of HDMI cable for home theater?



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

What's the budget?


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> What's the budget?


I am just buying a cable(not equipment), does the price vary a lot? Contractor told me it is somewhat more than $100 (25'), so $100-200 is fine for me.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

https://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=102&cp_id=10240&cs_id=1025503&p_id=14474&seq=1&format=2


----------

